# Navarre Fishing Rodeo this weekend



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

This weekend is Fish Free Weekend and the Navarre Beach Pier is free to walkers and anglers for two days - October 6 & 7, 2018 in conjunction with the Navarre Fishing Rodeo. During these two days, your annual fishing and walking passes are 10% off. This weekend only! 

Register to win prizes for your catch at www.navarrefishingrodeo.com. The first 250 registered anglers will receive a Tech Mojo Fishing shirt (valued at $45) and a "Captain's Bag" full of goodies from Okuma, Okaloosa Gas, Regions Bank, Chick fil a and more.

There is a Kayak Division, Open Division, Junior Division and a Lion Fish Division. You can register in Open and Kayak if you want to fish in both divisions. You can win for your best fish in each division if you are registered in both. 

Anglers can win a fish category, a slam category and the "best fish" for the Men and Ladies - as determined by the weigh master - which are add on categories. Two Jr. Anglers (12 and under) per paid registered adult can enter for free. They do not receive a Mojo shirt but will be eligible for prizes in the Jr. Division. 

During Saturday's weigh-in hours (2 - 4 pm) at Juana's Deck - there is also an Oktoberfest that you can participate in - with a separate admission. 

Once again - we have awesome door prizes and a very full Captain's Bag for the Navarre Fishing Rodeo registered anglers. 

For more information about Fish Navarre Weekend - see www.fishnavarreweekend.com and navarrefishingrodeo.com.


----------



## Jsmith867 (Mar 8, 2017)

What are the boundaries for this tournament?


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

*Boundaries*

http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/rules.html

3. Fish may be caught on rod and reel on any boat, pier, or from offshore from the Pensacola Pass to the Destin Pass and north to Florida/Alabama State Line, not including Navarre Reefs. Only exception is Lionfish which may be speared where allowed.


----------



## Jsmith867 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks, I missed that open!


----------

